# Preferred Epoxies . . .



## Kevin (May 14, 2014)

It looks fairly promising that I might be able to hook up with my new knife making mentor this Saturday finally. I asked him what I should bring beside my kinves and scales and he said to bring some golf club epoxy. Says he doesn't like 5 or 10 minute etc. epoxies because they don't stand the test of decades. I don't have a golf shop anywhere near - well we do actually but it's small and I doubt they carry that stuff. Are there regular slow-drying epoxies I could get in the hardware store that are as good as golf club epoxy?


----------



## Molokai (May 14, 2014)

I use Bison slow curing epoxy, but also use some 5 minute epoxy for some repairs, filling etc. I really dont know why its called 5 minute epoxy, when it takes 2 hours to harden and 24 for full hardness. All epoxy are stronger if you dry them in high temperatures. (read behind the stove)
Probably @robert flynt will know more of the brands you have there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fret440 (May 14, 2014)

There are a lot of guitar guys that are using West Systems epoxy for things like joining backs or gluing oily fretboards.

Jacob


----------



## Molokai (May 14, 2014)

West is probably the best. It rhymes also


----------



## Molokai (May 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It looks fairly promising that I might be able to hook up with my new knife making mentor this Saturday finally. I asked him what I should bring beside my kinves and scales and he said to bring some golf club epoxy. Says he doesn't like 5 or 10 minute etc. epoxies because they don't stand the test of decades. I don't have a golf shop anywhere near - well we do actually but it's small and I doubt they carry that stuff. Are there regular slow-drying epoxies I could get in the hardware store that are as good as golf club epoxy?


Finally, i expect lots of photos. Who knows, maybe this is beginning of a new knifemaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 14, 2014)

Kevin ask him if there is some place on your way there where he gets his?


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2014)

He gets his off ebay and I don't think I have time. My wife is in the Dallas area so I called and she gonna go by a golf pro shop and get me some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayBell (May 14, 2014)

I have a quart of West System 207 resin, and hardener. I used it once last year on an inlay, and it never did set up. I know this is supposed to be one of the best, so thinking I didn't mix it good enough. Will try again someday, to see if it sets up.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2014)

I flooded over a dozen large tables that I milled the tops for right after I got my sawmill over about a 3 year period and the marine West system was one that I used. It was good but overkill for woodworking and too expensive for it too. If yours didn't cure it was either beyond the shelf life, froze at some point, or wasn't mixed properly.


----------



## robert flynt (May 14, 2014)

Brownell makes some very good epoxys. Loctite makes a Speedbonder 326, which is good, that requires a primer NF7649 if your in a hurry and they make large number of other epoxies from 5 min. to 24 hrs. for any application you can think of, check out there web site. I prefer a slow cure epoxy 30 min. or better. As a general rule the slower it dries the stronger it is. Pops Knife Supply sell a decent 30 min. epoxy. I always put my knives in a warm place, top of hot water heater, etc over night to cure and I always degrease and scuff the tang with 220 grit sand paper before gluing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2014)

She brought back two sets of a brand called Pure Golf Adhesives. Here's what the label says:

Lap shear strength 3600 PSI
Breaks down at 265 F
30 minute work time
12 hour cure time

This ought to do the job.


----------



## robert flynt (May 15, 2014)

For aluminum bolsters I started using product called RedEpoxy which has to be heated to over 300 deg. to cure. It has in excess of 3000 psi tensile shear strength and is rated to 350 deg. Even though I do pin the bolsters I use this for extra hold and to keep moisture from getting between bolster and blade.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

Just an FYI I didn't forget to update y'all today - he wasn't able to have me over due to scheduling conflict (he had to help a friend repair his trailer) so it' s been pushed back to Monday. Will definitely update with pics after my first session in his shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

